# Tour de Fat does anybody go



## Awhipple (Sep 7, 2015)

The Tempe Arizona Tour de Fat is coming up in October and I was just wondering if anybody goes to this event in there cities? Myself and my family love  this event and this will be our fifth one in a row. Last year my youngest daughter had her 13th birthday there. I had to rent a uhaul to get all of the bicycles there. We dress up and the whole bit. I know it is kind Of a silly event but it's great fun and being free the price is right. They accept donations and any beer you buy the proceeds go to local bicycle charities. As far as I can tell from the New Belgium website last year there was 18000 people who attended the Tempe one alone. Most everyone rides new bikes that's why my family and myself love riding our vintage bikes. We get lots of attention and even with all the costumes we stand out. I will try and get some pictures of other vintage bikes I see and post them here. Next year I am planning on hitting the San Diego event the weekend before Tempe. I was just wondering what your thoughts are on this event and if anyone has gone.


----------



## Jrcxu (Sep 7, 2015)

I live in Fort Collins and go every year, since it's of course the mothership and the whole town shows up. Ours was this past SAT. Great time, great costumes, great bikes, great beer! My gf won a NB Fat Tire cruiser at a raffle the night before the event, so that was pretty sweet too!


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 7, 2015)

That is so awesome! I would love to go to the Ft. Collins event. Congrats on the bike. They look like quality bikes.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 8, 2015)

I have BOYCOTTED THE TOUR DE FAT AND ALL BEERS MADE BY NEW BELGIUM since they pulled the plug on the Fat Tire Festivals up here in Seattle AND Portland....Just plain ass wrong...The closest is Boise,Id ......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 8, 2015)

the "tour de skid" is more fun anyway.


----------

